# Patchouli EO



## Jenn2980 (May 15, 2014)

Who is your favorite supplier of Patchouli EO? I love Essential Depot's, but it is really expensive ($30/oz. :shock: ) and I use patch in a LOT of blends. I also have a few customers who want a straight patchouli soap, not happening with ED's. I'm about to start a search for a supplier with a better price, so wanted to check if anyone had any recommendations. I'm planning on trying Bulk Apothecary's first. Thanks!


----------



## lsg (May 15, 2014)

You might try Wholesale Supplies Plus, Bramble Berry or Nature's Garden.


----------



## Jenn2980 (May 15, 2014)

lsg said:


> You might try Wholesale Supplies Plus, Bramble Berry or Nature's Garden.



Thanks  I always forget about WSP lol and they seem to have the best price for it that I've seen so far.


----------



## pamielynn (May 15, 2014)

Liberty Natural has dark, aged -8oz for $32.07


----------



## LunaSkye (May 15, 2014)

I have yet to try them, but Eden Botanicals has a patchiouli sampler here:

http://www.edenbotanicals.com/products/sampler-packs/patchouli-sampler-pack.html

I know you already have a patchouli scent in mind, but I figured that if you may want to see which patchouli is closest to the Essential Depot EO.


----------



## Jenn2980 (May 15, 2014)

pamielynn said:


> Liberty Natural has dark, aged -8oz for $32.07



Thanks, I'll check them out, that's a great price


----------



## Jenn2980 (May 15, 2014)

LunaSkye said:


> I have yet to try them, but Eden Botanicals has a patchiouli sampler here:
> 
> http://www.edenbotanicals.com/products/sampler-packs/patchouli-sampler-pack.html
> 
> I know you already have a patchouli scent in mind, but I figured that if you may want to see which patchouli is closest to the Essential Depot EO.



Thanks for that info! That's actually really nice, I wish all the suppliers would do something like that.


----------



## Forsenuf (May 15, 2014)

New directions patchouli dark is my go-to scent.


----------



## jules92207 (May 15, 2014)

I love new directions dark patchouli too.


----------



## neeners (May 15, 2014)

NDA's dark patch is about $17 for 3.3oz.  I just bought it and it's great!


----------



## cmzaha (May 16, 2014)

I am going to try Fragrance Laboratory next time @ $49 per lb


----------



## LunaSkye (May 16, 2014)

Jenn2980 said:


> Thanks for that info! That's actually really nice, I wish all the suppliers would do something like that.


I'd love that too. I'd have a field day with all the samples I would get.


----------



## ocean_soul (May 16, 2014)

I tried out Soap Making Resources Premium Patchouli EO and thought that was pretty good.  But then I'm not Patchouli expert.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (May 19, 2014)

Jenn2980 said:


> Who is your favorite supplier of Patchouli EO? I love Essential Depot's, but it is really expensive ($30/oz. :shock: ) and I use patch in a LOT of blends.



I've never used it, but even Mountain Rose Herbs' patch is cheaper than that! ($19/oz), and it's certified organic to boot.


----------



## houseofwool (May 19, 2014)

I have to say I like Brambleberry's patchouli better than NDA's dark


----------

